# Just got back from a 1/2 day..



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

on the vonda kay down here on topsail... 19 of us went out, we all left with fish, everything from grouper to blues, to sea bass, to pink snapper, and a couple goods size sharks to boot!

I got a grouper, was to small but thats what i wanted, the next one will be bigger! I love the new reel, thanks you all for pointing me in the right direction, it really made a big difference!!!

On that note, anyone got any other ideas what to take for seasickness, other than dramamine?? Last trip no dramamine, sick once, this trip took dramamine and was sick everytime we anchored up.... Still had a great time, but I could have done without the seasick part....LOL

Mistwist


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I usually use bonine, it won't make you as drowsy as dramamine. It's pretty good stuff.


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*Shock watch*

My son gets sick to the point he now hates boats. He tried this device that sent a small pulse into his wrist and it worked good. It seems to work for about 65% of the people who have tried it. I may still have it if you want to give it a try. Send me a PM.

Others I know have gotten a doctors prescription for a patch that goes behind thier ear. The swear by the prescription ones. The over the counter ones don't work too good.

This is all based on other peoples experiance as I don't get sick (knock on wood). One friend I fished with a lot is hanging over the side as soon as we leave the harbor. He only comes up when he gets a fish on then it back over side as soon as the fish hits the deck. Even saw him upchucking as he was fighting a fish once. He never found anything that worked for him.

mapcaster


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

Never heard of Bonine anthony, where can I get it?

Mapcaster if this doesn't work I may take you up on trying that or seeing if I can find one.

I had already thought of going and getting a perscription for something but i would like to try everything else I can first. God knows it would probably take dismemberment or lack of fishing fdue to seasickness to get me to the dr's, sooooo i'd like to try everything else first....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I know this sounds crazy*

But I have heard this from a few good boat captians.. GINGER SNAPS!!  I know it sounds kinda "hoaky" but they swear it works.. Luckily I haven't had that problem in quite some time..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I too take Bonine, it should be in th same area as th Dramamine but I always buy mine down in Hatteras.

Some other tips I've seen work is take Saltine(SP) crackers. Also open a soda an let it sit, th bubbles calm down an then sip it.

An this one is not for everybody but for me if I feel a lil queasy I have a couple of beers. Never been sick but have felt like it a coulpe of times an th beer seemed to cure it.(coarse now that I think about it, it was prolly th beer th night before that got me close to getting sick )


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*Ginger*

I forgot about that one...

My son tried that too and it worked the first couple times. My sister got him some ginger candy that was strong with ginger. 
It seemed with him about 50% of the stuff he tried worked once or twice then it was back to chumming. 
I'll see if I can dig out the watch thingy. Don't go buy one before you try one, it was over a hundred bucks. Lot of $$ to spend if it doesn't work for you.

Check out this site:
http://www.seaproductsonline.com/index70.html

I also have the Acupressue Bracelets that work for some people. When I owned a boat I kept stuff on hand for my passengers.

Mapcaster


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

Gonna get me some ginger snaps and Bonine for next friday and try both.... 

I tried saltines and flat soda today, obviously that didnt work, I was more sick this time than last, the only difference I can see, 3 hour trip out last time 1 1/2 this time and last time I hadnt eaten anything since the night before today i munched a couple saltines on the way out....

if all else fails I will try beer, I am not a beer drinker, unless it's 110 in the shade, thats when they are the best, but if it works I will get over it!



> *Luckily I haven't had that problem in quite some time.. *


 Does it go away with time, trips out? cause if I keep goint he way I am by about my 5th trip I will be sick the minute i see the boat...lol


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I got sick my first trip out about 30yrs ago on an ole Hatteras party boat named "Shady Lady".. It was 6' seas and all I did was lay on the engine box most of the time.. One of my friends was on board,he was and still is prone to seasickness. Well,I figured I'd try pulling up some triggerfish,as that's what they were catching,maybe that would get my mind off the seasickness. Well,didn't work out that way wind was a blowing hard that day too,I was trying to "blow grits" with a straight down tragetory  well wind caught it and it went all over my friends arm Needless to say he had a "relaps"....... :barf:


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

the best cure-never fails-always works--eat a big breakfast, eggs,grits, toast, biscuits, gravy, hash browns, lots of bacon and sausage--then go surf fishing.
charlie


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Oh yeah,*

in answer to your question, it was the one and only time I ever got seasick enough to heave,have felt queasy since,not often,but am able to fight it off.. Some folks it works like that,and some never shake it off.. 
The braclets remind me of a trip two yrs ago. Took out a fishing party that day two guys who wanted to catch a cobe. I was informed that one of them was proned to get real bad seasick,but had a bracelet,similar to the one mentioned in post above.. *It was flat calm that day* so I took them out. Well the guy looked at me and said,you got a bag? WHAT???? A bag. Well I dug throught the cooler,opened a sandwich and gave him the bag,curiousity was getting to me,until I saw him put the bag to his face and breath! He was hyperventalating.. He then informed me his left arm was numb. I immediantly headed for the dock. I truely thought he was getting ready to have a stroke! He was all cured when his feet hit that dock.. Needless to say,when we went back out we went in the sound(where he was fine ) and caught flounder.. That braclet didn't work for him anyway.. 
IMO,Try the gingersnaps,and all the other remedys seperate,that way you'll better find out what works for you..


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

> *I was trying to "blow grits" with a straight down tragetory well wind caught it and it went all over my friends arm Needless to say he had a "relaps".......*


 The test of a true fishermanand friend, Did he ever go fishing with you again?? 

Big Brother, If i have to many more days like today, i may take that advice. But I sure do like going out on the boat and the possibilites that go with that. You never know what your gonna pull up! 

I'm hoping this is just a passing thing, hopefully a few more trips will cure me, I'm hoping today was just one of those situations where it had to get worse before it gets better, lets just hope I am not still on the get worse side....lol


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*For the Ginger to work*

You should eat them a few hours before you go out. The ginger has to be in your bloodstream to work. I used to think that they were my fathers favorite cookie, but now I know why he ate them all the time. I only saw him sick one time. That was on a Cod trip out of R.I. The seas wrere so big that at times we couldn't see the ship next to us. Me....I was too sick to be sick...Now that is a horrible feeling, not being able to blow some needed chunks:barf:


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

OMG I can't even imagine that Big Rad, I felt pretty crappy yesterday, at one point I even questioned my reasoning behind going(forgot the question next fish on), didnt think it could get any worse though, thanks for tellin me that....


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

I take prescription budweiser....


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

One more thing, don't look at the bottom of the boat, if I get down on the floor rigging and can't see out then I get kind of woozie....so's I just pop up once in a while and look out...what gets me though if we stay out all day long ( I don't go out in a boat very often, I likes sand under my feet), I am still bobbing when I get back to the house, have to hold on to something when I walk....


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

Yea same here, tho i dont have to hold on to anything but i cant sit at the computer to long or lay down, as long as I am moving I am fine, I decided i was gonna take a nap after i got back friday, i thought the spins were bad, there a piece of cake compared to a rolling with the boat head....lol

yup your right about not being able to see out, I set my bait bucket at my feet this time, that lasted about 5 mins before i set it up on the engine cover...lol


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Some friends I offshore fish with use the pressure wrist bands and swear by them. Nice thing is they are reusable, one size fits all, inexpensive (~ $10), easy to store in a drybag and can be used with other stuff. 

There is also a battery power pressure point stimulator I’ve seen advertised but don’t know anyone who’s used one. 

The other option is to get a prescription for a scopolamine patch – Transderm Scop. 

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/medmaster/a682509.html

Put it on the night before and it releases its stuff the whole day and apparently is good for a couple of days. Although the side effects listed look pretty nasty, the only side effect any of my friends have had is a case of the dry mouth. And even if you do the Big Spit you still have the medicine on board and it continues to be slowly released. As the link says, wash your hands good after applying (usually behind the ear) because if you were to get any of the scopolamine in your eye it will dilate your pupil BIG time. 

I’m one of the fortunate few who never gets seasick. About the only time I’ve even been the least bit queasy was when I had my head down the bilge of a 24’ boat in 4-6’ seas trying to trouble shoot a sticky bilge pump float switch. 

Some folks never get sick, some are cursed and always get sick and most folks can & will get sick on occasion and these are the folks that can benefit from a little help.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Pork rinds and a Sprite....bring it on every boat trip....never been sick since.

alcohol+boat fishin+rough seas=:barf: 


The pork rinds help with the soaking of stomach acids,plus it is our good luck charm


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Seasick...*

My first time seasick was nigh on to ten years ago after owning boats and fishing offshore of Hatteras for fifteen years or so before getting sick. 

I was so sick Bluefin fishing in February, I had to get one of my guests to run the boat in until he saw the sea buoy and get me up... Prob. turned out to be bifocal glasses. It was my first trip out with bifocals and the constant change really screwed things up!

So for you older folks that this may apply to...TAKE OFF THOSE GLASSES!

My wife eats ginger snaps inshore and they seem to work/offshore painting sand dunes on her sunglasses didn't help.

Good luck.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

You guys are too funny The Bonnie works for me. But you need to take them 1 hour before you get on the boat and you have to constantly eat. If you don't eat, you will still get sick.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

GET THE PATCH! I have used it for the last two 
years. It has worked in the nastiest seas. The 
only side effect that I have noticed is that it makes
me want to eat! Just call up your dr and he will
give you a prescription over the phone. You get
four in a pack and one will last for a whole
fishing trip. TRUST ME on this one. You do not
need to get seasick or feel like you may get
sick. 


Henry.....outa here.


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

*Look mom,*

no more chummin!! LOL A combo of bonine and ginger snaps did the trick, see here


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*soapfish*

passed this tip on to me:

His quote:
What has worked for me in the past is a little Vick's vapor rub around each nostril. Just a little, too much will cause irritation. Try eating plain saltines a couple hours prior to departure, has something to do with the fluid in the stomach, just in case the rub dosen't work.

I feel your pain. Been there. Done that........and a whole lot more I don't care to mention.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Look mom,*



mistwist said:


> *no more chummin!! LOL A combo of bonine and ginger snaps did the trick, see here *


 Seasickness can be a pain,friend of mine was blowin grits last weekend..He had some kinda junk you rub behind your ear?? "Pitiful,just Pitiful"... 
He was talking to me last night and said he went out looking for cobes Thursday with no luck except a couple of alberts.. BUT no seasickness,he wore some kind of a wrist band thing..
Glad to see it worked for ya Mistwist and looks like you caught a few.. You should be pretty much "good to go" now..
 Was your son there as well this time??


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

> *Was your son there as well this time??*


No, he was in school, Fridays are mom's day to go fishin with no youngens. Everybody with a 13 yr old needs a sanity day, Fridays are mine...LOL


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Another thing that helps with seasickness: focus on the horizon. Don't stare at anything on the boat or the nearby water. The up and down pitching makes you dizzier.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> *Another thing that helps with seasickness: focus on the horizon. Don't stare at anything on the boat or the nearby water. The up and down pitching makes you dizzier. *


 THE BEST WAY to test your sealegs,flea,is to grab a book look straight down and read it,while anchored...


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> *THE BEST WAY to test your sealegs,flea,is to grab a book look straight down and read it,while anchored...  *



WITH BIFOCALS:barf:


----------

